# 70m Challenge - Montreal



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Any news on what happened today in round #1?


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Pierre Smoked! You should have came dude! YOU Should have SHOT also!!! We were only 13..


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's awesome -- congrats to Pierre. What was his score? Was he using the C4 or did his Triumph come in in time? 

How did you shoot?


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Pierre shot like 698 i think i shot 639 with 1 miss! hahahah i was ****ign around with my arrows and i forgot to put back 6 and only shot 5!

PG lost some points also cause he had like 3 or 4 arrows that were longer than the others and he only noticed after dropping 3 or 4 rounds of 8's... AHAHHA

i got eliminated this morning shooting against Sylvain Cadieux! right away!

I don't really care either Was lots of fun and it was the first time i shoot seriously at 70m

PG Was shooting CXL350's with some 200gr Knock Buster Points man.. Dude was destroying the ten! arrows were going right through after!


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's funny. It is a fun event and I kinda regret not registering. Last year I got clobbered in the elimination round by Benny Parenteau, but it was still a blast.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

All the guy's from quebec didn't come ... NO US shooters either. Just me and Pierre! and the guys from NB And NS..


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

PB26 here is the hi lite of my day! Sticking Pierre's Vane! LOL

Next time its going to be lots of :darkbeer: (s)


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone know where we can see scores?


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

NockOn said:


> Anyone know where we can see scores?


http://www.ctam.info/index.php?page=competitions

But they are not UP yet Stay tuned!


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, Pierre is an outstanding archer. I did not even feel that bad when he slapped me down in the gold medal elimination round, I was just proud to be there.... Congratulations to you... Pierre..... you are a fine sportsman, it was pleasure shooting with you...


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ken B said:


> Yes, Pierre is an outstanding archer. I did not even feel that bad when he slapped me down in the gold medal elimination round, I was just proud to be there.... Congratulations to you... Pierre..... you are a fine sportsman, it was pleasure shooting with you...


Congrats to you too buddy with your new personal records! Hope you guys will return next year! Maybe we can all go out for some dinner or whatever  hopefully the dates will be better next year 

here are some pics  http://pgremeaux.com/photos/?album=1&gallery=49


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

*Results!*

Challenge 2010
Résultats / Results
20 mars 2010

Recourbés :
1- Alana Mac Dougall 617
2- Kristen Niles 593
3- Racheal Savage 590
4- Janice Clark 580
5- Georcy Thiffeault Picard 554
6- Melissa Meneghetti 516
7- Candice L. Raines 502
8- Trina Snooks 455
9- Lyne Tremblay 410

1- Crispin Duenas 658 
2- Patrick Rivest-Bunster	650
3- Александр Можар 646 
4- Victor Ziebenhaus 606 
5- Gilles Canuel 581	
6- Kyle Dearing 574 
7- Hyungjin Lee 567 
8- Marc Castillo 566
9- Rémi Seyrat 520 
10- André Dussault 513 
11- Hugue Blier 378


Arc à poulies :
1- Cassandra Vallières 650
2- Kim Maguire 620

1- Pierre Gremeaux 693
2- Trevor Furlotte 676
3- Ken Bullock 675
4- Pierre Turnbull 671
5- Jeff Ryan 669
6- Christopher Golden 654 
7- Jonathan Laurier 648
8- Sylvain Cadieux 645
9- Mike Ryan 639
10- Sylvain Laforest 597 
11- Brandon Carpenter 572
12- Daryl Niekamp 000

----------------------------------------------

Résultats des matchs, Matchs results
21 mars 2010
Hommes poulies, compound Men
1- Pierre Gremeaux bye	116	115	114
2- Ken Bullock bye	111	113	108
3- Jeff Ryan 116	113	110	110	9 9 10
4- Trevor Furlotte bye	117	110	110	9 9 9
5- Jonathan Laurier 109	113
6- Sylvain Cadieux 110	109
6- Pierre Turnbull bye	109
6- Christopher Golden 111	109	
9- Mike Ryan 100
10- Sylvain Laforest 98 
11- Brandon Carpenter 97
12- Daryl Niekamp 0

Hommes recourbés, men recurve
1- Alex Mohzar bye	103	110	109
2- Marc Castillo 92	98	100	95
3- Patrick Rivest-Bunster	bye	107	109	105
4- Gilles Canuel bye	108	99	99	
5- Crispin Duenas bye	97
6- Kyle Dearing 93	94 
7- Victor Ziebenhaus bye	92 
8- Hyungjin Lee 91	90 
9- Rémi Seyrat 87 
10- André Dussault 85 
11- Hugue Blier 77

Femmes recourbé, recurve women
1- Racheal Savage bye	99	111	104
2- Alana Mac Dougall bye	99	106	103
3- Janice Clark bye	93	98	100
4- Kristen Niles bye	97	93	90
5- Melissa Meneghetti bye	91
6- Lyne Tremblay 76	76
7- Candice L. Raines bye	76
8- Georcy Thiffeault Picard bye	0
9- Trina Snooks 72

Femmes poulies, Compound Women 2 sur / out of 3
Cassandra Vallières 108
Kim Maguire 101

Cassandra Vallières 110
Kim Maguire 107

Cassandra Vallières N/A
Kim Maguire N/A

1- Cassandra Vallières 
2- Kim Maguire 


Congrats to all


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Ken B said:


> Yes, Pierre is an outstanding archer. I did not even feel that bad when he slapped me down in the gold medal elimination round, I was just proud to be there.... Congratulations to you... Pierre..... you are a fine sportsman, it was pleasure shooting with you...


Congratulation Ken. You are gainning points all the time. You will be tough competitor this summer. For my self i gain one rank for the provincial at Boucherville last weekend.


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Good for you.

I am likely going to shoot Senior this summer if the new rule changing the distances for Masters to the same as for Cadets comes into effect.... I need to shoot as at senior distances to get FCA ranking and beable to attend international shoots... 

OBTW, I might not have told you that I am going to the World Cup second leg in Turkey to shoot on the national team.... I am pretty excited about it... TTYL... Ken....


----------

